# Could the ewe be close - 19 days early?



## woodsie (Apr 21, 2013)

I have one ewe that developed an udder way before the others and now she looks like she is dialating and has really bagged up and the udder looks tight. She has lambed before (not sure how many times) but this is our first lambing with her. She is still eating and acting normal but she is HUGE and looks like a lamb could fall out the back end. Is this normal or a sign that we might be expecting some lambs earlier than we thought. 

I know that they could not have been bred before the ram went in on Dec 12 and I noticed most of the ewes coming into heat a couple days later (Dec 15) so my due date is May 9th. Can sheep go over 2 weeks early?

I will check on her overnight if she might be close but don't want to be wasting my time if its still likely 2.5 weeks away.

Thanks...we are nervously excited as this is our first baby born on the farm.


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Apr 22, 2013)

I would think you probably have a little while to wait if your calculations are correct! The earliest I have ever had one lamb was 5 days. In my experience, if it is going to be really early,(premee lamb) they don't usually bag up, or swell like a brfore a normal birth.


----------

